# Blue Buffalo Feeders



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Surprising Statement from Blue Buffalo Pet Food | Truth about Pet Food

I knew there was a reason I didn't care for this brand.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

My goodness!! I switched my babies from Bil-Jac (which they were doing fine on) to Blue Buffalo because it was supposed to be up there with the very best foods!! Now what??


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wonder what other dog food companies bought chicken meal from this supplier?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure about that since they do not mention that in the article. However, we fed our Snuggles and Chrissy Blue Buffalo several different varieties (switched to Fromm) and everything seemed to be ok as far as we were concerned.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ann Mother said:


> Wonder what other dog food companies bought chicken meal from this supplier?


 
I am also VERY interested to know the other companies on the list.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if there are a lot of them. Companies, especially if they have grown large, tend to subcontract out for ingredients. Same things happens with many of our foods, especially processed food. I have a feeling like Blue Buffalo thought they were getting one thing and then found out the truth.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

At least they were honest enough to let everyone know about what had happened to their dog food. Wonder if any of the other ones that are/were affected would step up to the plate??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Home cooking -- back to home cooking.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Saw this also and have been using Blue for many years! Just recently switched to Fromm and so far the girls are loving it, and the cost for the dry is about the same.


----------

